# ECIGSSA got a mention from Todd



## kimbo (8/10/15)

Formard to 25:00

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Gizmo (9/10/15)

That's amazing!! Nice find @kimbo!!


----------



## hands (9/10/15)

@kimbo is the one that sent the email or should i say Bob


----------



## Silver (9/10/15)

Thanks @kimbo 
Well found
Was it not @johan that sent him an email though?
Thanks Johan

He struggled to pronounce the URL. The double "s" does confuse things a tad


----------



## kimbo (9/10/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @kimbo
> Well found
> Was it not @johan that sent him an email though?
> Thanks Johan
> ...



Morning @Silver

It was my surname he killed lol. I send him an email last week after a discussion me and @hands had. And in the previous blog he mentioned that he will look at starter kits because the enthusiast vaper don't think a sub box is weird but the man on the street or and elderly person might.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/10/15)

Ah, my mistake @kimbo 
Thanks
Great that you sent him a mail and he acknowledged it. 
He seems like a very cool guy. I like his videos

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/15)

Good one @kimbo! Chicken Dewd!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (9/10/15)

Didn't I see a video of his recently where he was very emotional about giving up reviewing?
Jocks! How difficult is it to say Ecigs SA.CO.ZA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (9/10/15)

Genosmate said:


> Didn't I see a video of his recently where he was very emotional about giving up reviewing?
> Jocks! How difficult is it to say Ecigs SA.CO.ZA?


Yea he quit for about two weeks. ppl were bugging him to come back. Just send him a msg explaining the URL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (9/10/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @kimbo
> Well found
> Was it not @johan that sent him an email though?
> Thanks Johan
> ...



No I didn't send him email, I'm a member on his forum and contacted him from Ireland on a different matter though - my surname is _van den berg_ and not _van niekerk._

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (9/10/15)

I think @kimbo sent the email. If so Kimbo you are a Rockstar buddy

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

